# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فصلهای پیشنهادی شمابرای حدود30_40%فیزیک تاعید!

## Milad98

*سلام خدمت همه عزیزان

از دوستانی که از فیزیک سردر میارن !اونایی که به کمُّ و کیف کار واردن یا دوستانی که دستی تو ماجرا دارن! یه مشورتی به ما بدین

تا به حال فیزیک نخوندم  فقط در سطح امتحانات کلاسی=> فیزیک پیش نهایی رو با ده قبول شدم!(پشت کنکوریم)تو پایه هم حدودا همین وضع

یه تعداد فصلی پیشنهاد بدین درحد 40 درصد بشه که بتونم حدود 30 بزنم همین مقدار کارم رو راه میندازه بیش از این هم نمیخوام چون وقتشو ندارم میخوام تا عید فصلهای پیشنهادی فیزیک رو بخونم و بعد عید سعی کنم با تست تسلط م رو بیشتر کنم.(حدود دوماه البته در کنار درسهای دیگه!)


فصلهایی رو پیشنهاد بدین که با این ورُ اون ور ترکیب نشه پیش زمینه هم نخواد(به اون صورت) و در کل خوش دست باشه
درویش که میگن یعنی من

هر توصیه ای هم  که دارین بدین شاید  این حقیرُ کمک کرد.*

----------


## mohsen..

نورهندسی.خیلی اسونه.دیدم که میگم
پیش دو .شنیدم که میگم

----------


## Milad98

> نورهندسی.خیلی اسونه.دیدم که میگم
> پیش دو .شنیدم که میگم


پیش دو 5 ,6,7و8 منظورت؟

----------


## Konkourist

> *سلام خدمت همه عزیزان
> 
> از دوستانی که از فیزیک سردر میارن !اونایی که به کمُّ و کیف کار واردن یا دوستانی که دستی تو ماجرا دارن! یه مشورتی به ما بدین
> 
> تا به حال فیزیک نخوندم  فقط در سطح امتحانات کلاسی=> فیزیک پیش نهایی رو با ده قبول شدم!(پشت کنکوریم)تو پایه هم حدودا همین وضع
> 
> یه تعداد فصلی پیشنهاد بدین درحد 40 درصد بشه که بتونم حدود 30 بزنم همین مقدار کارم رو راه میندازه بیش از این هم نمیخوام چون وقتشو ندارم میخوام تا عید فصلهای پیشنهادی فیزیک رو بخونم و بعد عید سعی کنم با تست تسلط م رو بیشتر کنم.(حدود دوماه البته در کنار درسهای دیگه!)
> 
> 
> ...


سلام 

نور و هندسی ( 10 درصد ) 

فصول 3 تا 8 پیش ( حدودا 30 درصد ) ؛ البته قبلش دینامیک پیش رو از کتاب درسی یه دور بخون بعد برو سراغ فصل 3 . 

فصل 3 و 4 سوم ( حدودا 10 درصد ) 

همینا رو خوب بخونی میشه 50 ! موفق باشی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Milad98

> سلام 
> 
> نور و هندسی ( 10 درصد ) 
> 
> فصول 3 تا 8 پیش ( حدودا 30 درصد ) ؛ البته قبلش دینامیک پیش رو از کتاب درسی یه دور بخون بعد برو سراغ فصل 3 . 
> 
> فصل 3 و 4 سوم ( حدودا 10 درصد ) 
> 
> همینا رو خوب بخونی میشه 50 ! موفق باشی


داداش دینامیک که اصلا نزدیکش هم نمیرم!
نوسان ربط داره به دینامیک؟دینام نخونم نوسانُ نمیفهمم؟
خود نوسان هم میگن بد قلقه؟
بعداینکه نور هندسی حجمش چطوره؟

----------


## mohsen..

نوسان نخون سخته

----------


## Milad98

up

----------


## sajad564

نور+پیش دو+حرکت شناسی هم خدایش آسونه بخون حتما+بردار
.
.
.
.
فیزیک خیلی درس آسونیه...از دستش نده

----------


## Mojgan*M

پیش دو که هلوئه :  ) فصل سه هم نه ربطی به دینامیک نداره خیلی سختم نیست  
نور هندسی ک خبری ازش ندارم ولی مغناطیس هم خوبه از دستشون نده

----------


## Milad98

> پیش دو که هلوئه :  ) فصل سه هم نه ربطی به دینامیک نداره خیلی سختم نیست  
> نور هندسی ک خبری ازش ندارم ولی مغناطیس هم خوبه از دستشون نده


پیش دو منظورتون فصلهای 5 تا 8؟

----------


## amirdostaneh

کله فیزیک رو بخون

هیچ جای سختی نداره هیچ جا

سقوط آزاد و دینامیک نوسان و ...

----------


## Mojgan*M

> پیش دو منظورتون فصلهای 5 تا 8؟


نه 3 بع بعد کلا
البته حرکت شناسیم بد نیست اگ وقت اضافه اوردی با فیلمای الا پیش برو ضرر نمیکنی

----------


## jarvis

*چطوری خوندن مهمه الان نه چقدر خوندن
البته خیلی هم یر نیست هنوز*

----------


## Konkourist

> داداش دینامیک که اصلا نزدیکش هم نمیرم!
> نوسان ربط داره به دینامیک؟دینام نخونم نوسانُ نمیفهمم؟
> خود نوسان هم میگن بد قلقه؟
> بعداینکه نور هندسی حجمش چطوره؟


نگفتم کل دینامیک رو برو از کمک آموزشی بخون تست بزن که ! گفتم یه دور کتاب درسی رو بخون تا کلیاتش بیاد دستت .برای اینکه نوسان رو بفهمی باید حرکت دایره ای از دینامیک رو در حد کلیات بلد باشی . 

نوسان ، یه فصل متوسطه و سخت نیست . اگه نوسان رو نخونی ، موج رو نمیتونی بخونی و اگه موج رو نخونی صوت رو نمیتونی بخونی و ...... . چون اینا یه زنجیره هستن. من پیشنهاد میکنم واسه خوندن فصول 3 تا 8 پیش ، کتاب مبتکران شهریاری رو بخونی . 

نور هندسی حجم زیادی نداره . مثلا با کتاب مثله گاج با 300 -400 تا تست میشه روش مسلط شد .

----------


## Konkourist

> نوسان نخون سخته


آخه عزیز اگه نوسان نخونه که باید موج و صوت رو هم نخونه !

----------


## Saeede_Sh

سلام.

فصول پیشنهادی من اینا هستن
سال اول نور هندسی = 3 تست
سال دوم فشار و گرما = 4 تست
سال سوم مغناطیس و القا = 2 تست
سال چهارم =  از فصل نوسان تا اخر= 9 تست

اینا فقط پیشنهادی هس با توجه به زمنتون از بین اینا فصول که براتون راحت تر هست رو انتخاب کنید اینکه بیشتر گفتم به این دلیل که ممکنه در کنکور اون فصل اسون که شما خوندین و اکثریت بچه ها میخونن رو سوال سخت بدن و از فصلا نسبتا سنگین تر سوالا راحت..پس بهتره یکم بیشتر بخونین و همچنین تسلطتون بالا باشه که اگر سوال سخت و تیپ جدید دادن شما از پسش بربیاید.

موفق باشید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## sheyda3000

به جز موج و صوت چه فصلي با نوسان لعنتي ارتباط داره؟؟؟

----------


## Egotist

فیزیک اول و دوم 23% میاد بدون کار انرژی
واقعا گلابیه: دی
فیزیک 3 ، 2فصل اخرش  7%
فیزیک پیش 3 تا 8  30%
سقوط ازاد و تکانه و حرکت دایره ای و دو بعدی اینام مبحث های گلابیه فصل 1 و 2 پیشه

برای 60بخون 40% بزنی لااقل-_-

----------


## halsey

*ببین ب پیشنهاد خیلی بها نده ببین خودت با چی راحتی اینطور بهتره، مثلا من از فیزیک نور ک همه میگن گلابیه متنفرم اصلا نمیتونم نگاهش کنم بجاش فیزیک 3 الکتریسیته ساکن و جاری ک همه میگن سخته عاشقشم، بنابراین ببین خودت کجاهارو دوست داری*

----------


## mina_77

منم وضعیتم مثل توعه

با اینکه فیزیک نهایی 19/75 شدم اما همیشه برای خوندنش وقت کم میارم که به نظر خودم به خاطر کتاب گاج نقره ایه که تستای زیادی داره

من کل فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی به جز دینامیک که نسبت بهش انزجار دارم رو میخونم

----------


## Mr Sky

*فیزیک سوالاش خیلی آسونه........اون سوالاتیش هم که سخت بنطر میاد یا به خاطر ترکیبی بودنه .مثلا بعضی از سوالای نور با فصل حرکت در ارتباطه...یا به خاطر مثلثات و چیزای ریاضی.........*

----------


## muhammad

ببین خودت تو مباحثی که تو مدرسه خوندی ولو دست و پا شکسته چقدر تسلط داری. بعدش با توجه به پیشینه ی سوالات کنکور ببین کدوم فصلا میانگین تستش آسونه. در اخرم اولویت بندی کن و شروع کن.

پ.ن: نمیشه نظر قطعی داد کدوم فصل سوالاش سخته یا اسونه ولی با  نگاهی به کنکورای اخیر میشه تا حدودی پیش بینی کرد که کدوم فصلا نسبت ارزش نمرشون به وقتی که براشون گذاشته میشه، بیشتره.
مثلا سینماتیک و دینامیک که همه بچه ها ازش می نالن واسه خودِ من فوق العاده اسونِ اما بالعکس، من به هیچ جوره نمی تونم با مبحثی مثل مدارهای جریان الکتریکی فیزیک 3 کنار بیام. واسه همین گفتم اول از هر چیز ببین رو کدوم مبحث مسلط تری اونو تو اولویت قرار بده.

----------


## shima1996

مباحث آسان و مهم فیزیک تجربی
اگر می خواهید بدانید در این چند ماه باقی مانده تا کنکور چگونه به درصد بالایی در درس فیزیک برسید این مقاله را تا پایان بخوانید!

فیزیک درسی محاسباتی است که ۳۰ تست در کنکور تجربی دارد. کنکوری‌ها برای موفقیت در کنکور تجربی و قبولی در رشته‌های برتر نظیر پزشکی، دندانپزشکی و داروسازی می‌بایست درصد خوبی در این درس کسب کنند. در مطالب قبلی سایت محصل ایرانی در رابطه با روش مطالعه فیزیک صحبت کردیم، در این نوشته سعی داریم با همدیگر به مرور محتویات مباحث این درس بپردازیم تا ثابت کنیم کسب درصدهای خوب در این درس حتی در زمان محدود نیز امکان پذیر است.

فیزیک ۱

سوالاتی که از کتاب فیزیک سال اول دبیرستان در کنکور تجربی مطرح می شود از مباحث آینه و عدسی‌ها است. به طور معمول هر ساله ۳ تست از این مباحث در کنکور تجربی مطرح می شود.

فیزیک ۲

از مباحثی که هر ساله در کنکور سراسری از کتاب دوم دبیرستان طرح می شود می‌توان به سرفصل فشار و همچنین قانون گازها اشاره کرد. سهم این مباحث در کنکور سراسری ۲ تا ۴ تست می باشد. از مبحث کار و انرژی نیز معمولاً یک سوال مطرح می‌شود.

فیزیک ۳

از این کتاب نسبت به فیزیک سال اول و دوم دبیرستان هر ساله سوالات بیشتری در کنکور مطرح می شود.

از مبحث الکتریسیته ساکن هر ساله تقریبا یک تست مطرح می شود. از مباحث خازن و مقاومت الکتریکی معمولاً یک سوال ترکیبی و همچنین از مبحث مقاومت الکتریکی نیز دو سوال به صورت جداگانه در کنکور می آید.

برای تسلط به سرفصل مقاومت الکتریکی تیپ تست های زیادی را مورد بررسی قرار دهید چرا که تنوع سوالات بسیار زیادی دارد.

دو فصل مغناطیس و الکترو مغناطیس جزو فصول آسان فیزیک سال سوم دبیرستان هستند. ۲ تست سهم این مباحث در کنکور سراسری است.

فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی یک

چهار فصل مهم فیزیک پیش ۱ سینماتیک، دینامیک، موج و نوسان هستند. فصل هایی که تیپ تست‌های گوناگونی دارند و همواره شاهد خلاقیت طراحان در طرح تست از این مباحث هستیم. مبحث سینماتیک و بردار ۳ تا ۴ تست در کنکور دارد که احتمال طرح سوالات سخت از این مباحث بسیار بالاست. دینامیک بین ۲ تا ۳ تست سهم دارد. از فصول موج و نوسان نیز سرجمع ۲ تا ۳ تست در سوال مطرح می شود. فصول موج و نوسان مفاهیم یکسان دارند با تسلط به مفهوم این فصول مطمعناً از پس تست هایش بر می آیید.

فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی دو

فیزیک پیش دو ۴ فصل دارد. فصولی با مباحث حفظی و با فرمول‌هایی که به راحتی با درک مفاهیم‌شان خواهید توانست به آن‌ها تسلط پیدا کنید و از پس تست‌های این فصول در سر جلسه آزمون بربیایید.

موفقیت در فیزیک فقط در عرض چند ماه باقی مانده تا کنکور
خیلی از داوطلبان از ما سوال می‌پرسند که آیا امکان دارد در مدت زمان محدود درصد خوبی در فیزیک کسب کرد؟

پاسخ ما: بله!!!

برای موفقیت در کنکور سراسری داوطلبان نیازمند داشتن تعادل در دروس عمومی و اختصاصی خود هستند. داوطلبان نباید در کارنامه خود قله و دره‌های زیادی داشته باشند. مطمئن باشید با میانگین ۵۵ تا ۶۰ درصد در تمامی دروس خود موفق به قبولی در رشته‌های خوبی خواهید شد.

در فیزیک تجربی برای موفقیت در چند ماه باقی مانده توصیه ما به مطالعه فصل های زیر است:

مباحث آسان و مهم فیزیک تجربی

آینه و عدسی ها (۳ تست)
بردار (معمولاً ۱ تست)
الکتریسته ساکن (۱ تست)
مغناطیس و الکترو مغناطیس (۲ تست)
صوت و موج مکانیکی (۲ تا ۴ تست)
چهار فصل پیش دو (۴ تا ۵ تست)
گرما و قانون گازها (۳ تست)
اعتقاد داریم یادگیری این مباحث بیش از ۴۰ تا ۵۰ روز طول نخواهد کشید و به راحتی ۱۵ الی ۱۷ تست را قادر خواهید بود پاسخ دهید. توصیه داریم بعد از تسلط به این مباحث به سراغ سایر فصول در این درس بروید و کم کم درصد خود را بالا ببرید. البته که این روش برای عزیزانی است که زمان فوق‌العاده محدودی برای آمادگی در کنکور سراسری دارند. طبیعی است داوطلبی که از ابتدا خوب مطالعه کرده باشد درصد های بالاتری برای او دست یافتنی خواهد بود.

شدیداً توصیه می‌کنیم روی مباحثی که نام بردیم به تسلط کامل برسید تا بتوانید از پس سوالات‌شان بر بیایید. برای موفقیت در این درس از تست‌زنی چه به صورت آموزشی و چه به صورت آزمونی غافل نشوید، کلید کسب درصد بالا در این درس فقط و فقط تست‌زنی در تعداد زیاد است.

نکاتی بسیار ساده اما کاربردی برای درس فیزیک
برای یادگیری مباحث این درس دست به قلم شدن رکن اول است. می‌بایست تست‌های بسیار متنوعی را مورد بررسی قرار دهید.
از خلاصه برداری فرمول‌ها و نکات مهم این درس به هیچ عنوان غافل نشوید.
برای حل مسائل حتما فرمول را بنویسید و به اهمیت کشیدن شکل برای حل مسائل این درس توجه داشته باشید.
حتما به زدن تست های زمان دار در این درس اهمیت بدهید. کتاب‌هایی که مجموعه آزمون‌های ۳۰ سوالی برای این درس در بازار وجود دارد آن‌ها را تهیه کنید و پس از تسلط به تمامی مباحث این درس به زدن مجموعه تستی هر سه شب یکبار بپردازید. زدن چنین آزمون های زمانداری سرعت عمل و دقت شما را در پاسخ گویی به سوالات چندین برابر می کند.
از مطالعه کتاب درسی غافل نشوید. حتما تمامی مسائل و پرسش هایی که در کتاب درسی را نیز حل کنید. در سال های اخیر شاهد طرح تست از سوالات کتاب درسی بوده ایم.

----------


## faeze-kmz

*vaghean mamnun az tag 
mofid bood*

----------


## GUST

> *سلام خدمت همه عزیزان
> 
> از دوستانی که از فیزیک سردر میارن !اونایی که به کمُّ و کیف کار واردن یا دوستانی که دستی تو ماجرا دارن! یه مشورتی به ما بدین
> 
> تا به حال فیزیک نخوندم  فقط در سطح امتحانات کلاسی=> فیزیک پیش نهایی رو با ده قبول شدم!(پشت کنکوریم)تو پایه هم حدودا همین وضع
> 
> یه تعداد فصلی پیشنهاد بدین درحد 40 درصد بشه که بتونم حدود 30 بزنم همین مقدار کارم رو راه میندازه بیش از این هم نمیخوام چون وقتشو ندارم میخوام تا عید فصلهای پیشنهادی فیزیک رو بخونم و بعد عید سعی کنم با تست تسلط م رو بیشتر کنم.(حدود دوماه البته در کنار درسهای دیگه!)
> 
> 
> ...


بردار - مغناطیس -کل پیش 2 - نوسان - موج

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> داداش دینامیک که اصلا نزدیکش هم نمیرم!
> نوسان ربط داره به دینامیک؟دینام نخونم نوسانُ نمیفهمم؟
> خود نوسان هم میگن بد قلقه؟
> بعداینکه نور هندسی حجمش چطوره؟


ببین بستگی داره برای من حرکت و الکتریسته که خیلی ها میگن سخته خیلی راحت بود ولی نوسان و امواج مکانیکی پیش یک یکم بدبفهم و بدقلق بود البته بار اول سخته وقتی یاد بگیری خیلی راحت میشه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mehraneh

پيش 2 كه آب خوردنه  :Yahoo (21):  فيزيك 3 هم همينطو :Yahoo (21):  منتها بايد مغزتو خالی خالی كنی تا متوجه بشی

----------

